# Recommendations on a 32-inch 1080p HDTV



## Mark Holtz

With the prices of televisions dropping, I figure I might as well do a preliminary investigation of HDTVs in preparation for the Black Friday sales. Here is what I'm looking for:

Must Have
1080p
Multiple HDMI inputs
~32 inch size
Any suggestions?


----------



## dualsub2006

"Mark Holtz" said:


> With the prices of televisions dropping, I figure I might as well do a preliminary investigation of HDTVs in preparation for the Black Friday sales. Here is what I'm looking for:
> 
> Must Have[*]1080p[*]Multiple HDMI inputs[*]~32 inch sizeAny suggestions?


Well, two things here. First, unless you are putting this tv in a small bedroom you might want to look at 37" models. I have two 32" models and they are really kind of small. They are in bedrooms so it's not that big of a deal. If one were in my living room it would be too small.

Second, I bought my first Vizio (32") because it was cheap and I wasn't sure I would like it. I've bought 4 more Vizios since. I love them all. The picture quality of my 47" Vizio was every bit as good as my son's 47" Sony something or other when we set them up side by side before he moved out. I'll always look first to Vizio.

I've only seen 2 HDMI inputs on 32" tv models that I've looked at. 3 on 37", 4 on 47". That's mostly what I have found. If I ever need more than 2 on a 32" model I'd get that Monster Cable HDMI Switcher which would take me to 4 available and is controllable with my Harmony remote.


----------



## Mark Holtz

This is for a bedroom, and 32" is the best size.  I need two inputs to switch between BluRay player and Sat Receiver.


----------



## SayWhat?

Toshiba 32RV525R

3 HDMI inputs (plus component, S-Video and RCA Analog), Digital Optical audio out.

Works great.

2 Biggest complaints; no Scan Add for channels (but you can add them manually) and OSDs are a bit small to see from any distance.

Input names can be selected from drop down lists, but you can't edit them.

I paid somewhere around $400 - $500 for it almost a year ago.

------------------

Geeze, that was closer to two years ago (time flies, eh?), so it may not still be available.

I did find this one though: Panasonic 32" VIERA Full HD (1080p) LCD TV - TC-L32U3 for $419.00 with free shipping.


----------



## spaul

I have a Panasonic 32" LCD in bedroom for 3 yrs now and does work great.It is only a 720P I,m sure that they make a 1080P now worth the look.A year ago I moved this tv from a sunroom when I found a Toshiba 40" LCD Regza on open box aisle at Best Buy .This set was a good find 1080P 120hz so, I would suggest checking your local Best buy for similar sales and be open to bigger set if you see a deal and room can handle it.That was a flaw I had and now wish I moved my 42" Panasonic plasma 1080P from living room and up graded to 50" Plasma and placed 42" in either sunroom or bed room .Bottom line is leave your options open if a deal a specs fill your need and good hunting.


----------



## Cholly

At Costco: 32 inch Vizio 1080p 120 Hz TV with 4 HDMI inputs $499
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc..._Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&topnav=
Samps Club: http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1510520&navAction=push

That being said, I'd strongly recommend that you consider 37 inch. It's not too large for most bedrooms, and you'd appreciate the larger size. I've had a Vizio 37 inch 720p TV with 2 HDMI inputs in my bedroom for almost 4 years. Viewing distance is about 8 1/2 feet. I'm very pleased with it, but if I were to buy a TV for my bedroom today, I'd probaly get a 40 or 42 inch TV.


----------



## Nick

Mark, you probably don't recall advice on screen size I gave someone here years ago shortly after flat panels first came out:


> Get the largest screen size you can afford and for which you have space or room. You can thank me later. :sure:


That advice still stands today, and with prices so low, for most buyers, it would be a mistake not to take it.


----------



## FarmerBob

I have read many times that anything below 42", 1080 is a waste.


----------



## lugnutathome

FarmerBob said:


> I have read many times that anything below 42", 1080 is a waste.


Depends. If you hook up a PC to it the difference between the 720 and 1080 makes a difference on how much screen image can be displayed but from viewing details on normal TV broadcast image, yeah.

I have a 32 inch Sony XBR6 in my office and sit within 5 feet of it when in use. Works great as a morning news vehicle and a computer monitor. Used to be in the workout room where I was 12 to 18 ft away a 40 inch set fixed that:grin:

I find my Vizio (22 in) in my wife's den hideaway doesn't have enough picture adjust ability to suit my needs. Its got a good picture but the color timbers are a tad off, backlight is not controllable, and it has a bit of an edge halo at all times. This may be the specific model but compared to my Toshibas, Sony's, or Samsungs (hey anything worth doing is worth doing to excess) it's "second string" to my eyes. Makes a stellar computer monitor though using the VGA input...

And to creep scope here a bit. The OTA tuners on Toshibas have a signal meter which is a great tool for RVing. I also have noted that Samsung tuners aren't as good as the Toshiba's. Last week I had clear reception on several channels on the Toshiba and the Samsung couldn't get enough signal to light up till I rotated the antenna such that I had to spot tune with the antenna for both TVs.

Again might just be model specific differences.

Take some reference materials to the stores (DVD and or blue Ray) and demo that on the sets you are considering. Play with the picture settings a bit (get it out of torch mode) and see what pleases you. If the retailer you visit cannot comply with that, choose another that will.

Don "enjoy the search" Bolton


----------



## dmspen

I ahve 2 32 TVs in bedrooms. Both are 720p native resolution. One is a Samsung and the other a Panasonic and are equivalent spec'ed models. The Samsung is a prettier TV but the Panasonic has a better picture. The Samsung has a power converter hum that is annoying.

One mistake I made when I got the Panny. The Samsung has a headphone jack. Really useful for those times when you want to watch TV and the spouse is snoozing. The Panasonic does not have a headphone jack. Nor does it have RCA audio outputs. The only audio out is Toslink. I did manage to find a set of Toslink headphones on Amazon (regularly $129, clearance for $17!) so I'm good to go, but it would have been nice for the Panny to have either RCA outs or a headphone jack.

Another thing to consider is remotes. I went with the Panny because the DVD player is a Panasonic so one remote works for both. I also got a heck of a deal on the Panasonic through work.


----------



## lugnutathome

dmspen said:


> I ahve 2 32 TVs in bedrooms. Both are 720p native resolution. One is a Samsung and the other a Panasonic and are equivalent spec'ed models. The Samsung is a prettier TV but the Panasonic has a better picture. The Samsung has a power converter hum that is annoying.
> 
> One mistake I made when I got the Panny. The Samsung has a headphone jack. Really useful for those times when you want to watch TV and the spouse is snoozing. The Panasonic does not have a headphone jack. Nor does it have RCA audio outputs. The only audio out is Toslink. I did manage to find a set of Toslink headphones on Amazon (regularly $129, clearance for $17!) so I'm good to go, but it would have been nice for the Panny to have either RCA outs or a headphone jack.
> 
> Another thing to consider is remotes. I went with the Panny because the DVD player is a Panasonic so one remote works for both. I also got a heck of a deal on the Panasonic through work.


GREAT CALL ON THE OUTPUTS! Having the option for headphones AND analog line outs is a great addition and should be standard but alas. Either can be used with a set of computer speakers to get a nice rich 2.1 sound for a nominal investment. I prefer the line outs as earphone jacks can be fragile with heavy use and when they break no on board sound.

My 22 inch Samsung LED had neither so I grabbed the 24 in Toshiba (both are for the RV where they have to compete with AC and heating fan noise). I just moved the Sammy into the bedroom where it was OK to be stand alone.

Don "don't jump on 'miss right now' without checking all your potential needs" Bolton


----------



## Mark Holtz

Due to space reasons, I am stuck at 32 inches. I cannot go any larger. And, yes, I am insistent on the 1080p partially because of the computer monitor hookup. The two HDMI hookups are for the BluRay and if I elect to have a DirecTV receiver again.

FWIW, my mom has a 42" HDTV in her bedroom and loves it.

So far, I've just been looking, and saw the following at Costco:
Sony KDL-32BX421 for $429.99
Vizio M320VT for $399.99 (not sure if its 1080p)
Vizio E321ME for $339.99
However, I'm still in search mode. My timeline is Black Friday.


----------



## t/a guy

I have a samsung 32" series 4 with no hum coming out of it and I think it's great.


----------



## MysteryMan

The Sony KDL-32EX720 has all the horns and whistles. 1080p, 3D, 4 HDMI ports, 1 composite, 1 component, 2 USB, PC input, and optical digital audio out. $899.99.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Hmmm..... thoughts on the Panasonic TC-L32U3? Both Sears and Amazon have this set listed at $399, which is right around what I want to spend, has 1080p, and has two rear HDMI and one side HDMI input.


----------



## Nick

The PDF says _"Experience an amazing level of multimedia excitement"_, but the array of source devices includes a VCR. :scratch:

Is this an obsolete model?


----------



## Cholly

Mark Holtz said:


> Hmmm..... thoughts on the Panasonic TC-L32U3? Both Sears and Amazon have this set listed at $399, which is right around what I want to spend, has 1080p, and has two rear HDMI and one side HDMI input.


I noted in looking at the specs for this Panasonic that it has 60 Hz refresh. Not a huge deal, but I'd be more inclined to look at the Vizio Model XVT323SV at Costco. Granted, it's $499, but has 120 Hz refresh rate and has Internet apps with WiFi connectivity. The Vizio M320VT you were looking at at Costco is currently on sale for $349. It has 1080p, 60 Hz refresh. Both of these Vizios have LED edge lit LCD screens, whereas the Panny has conventional LCD.

All that being said, although you indicated you're restricted to 32 inch receivers, I still strongly advise you consider a 37 inch receiver. The difference in size isn't really that great: 36 inches wide versus 30 inches wide. A 37 inch HDTV, when viewing a SD channel, has a picture size equivalent to that of a 30 inch CRT SDTV. A 32 inch HDTV has an SD picture size slightly larger than that of a 25 inch CRT SDTV.


----------



## SayWhat?

Cholly said:


> All that being said, although you indicated you're restricted to 32 inch receivers, I still strongly advise you consider a 37 inch receiver. The difference in size isn't really that great: *36 inches wide versus 30 inches wide*.


For this room that would be a total deal-breaker. Moving from a 30 to a 32 was tight enough. Nothing larger is possible at all.


----------



## Mark Holtz

Anyone know the quality of Phillips or JVC?


----------



## SayWhat?

JVC was great in CRTs, don't know how they are in LCDs.

Are you looking at the JLC32BC3000 at Newegg? If so, I have a discount code good until midnight PDT Sunday for another $70 off.


----------



## Kevin872

Mark Holtz said:


> Anyone know the quality of Phillips or JVC?


Could just be bad luck, but I have had two Phillips TVs recently and I *wouldn't* consider another one.

One was a CRT that would never remember my CC settings. I tried setting it to only display CC when muted yet EVERY time I turned the TV on, the CC would display. I'd change it back to when muted, but the next time I turned it on it was back again. Frustrating. Also, pressing the power button on the TV itself would sometimes turn the TV off and sometimes switch to another input. :nono2: This was recently replaced with a Sony LCD that I am very happy with.

The Phillips LCD..... I had problems using HDMI with my DirecTV receiver. Occasionally I would get a pink/purple hue. Switching over to component fixed the problem, but I shouldn't have had to do that. I did plenty of testing and determined that it was most definitely the TV. Emails to Phillips went nowhere and a couple of firmware updates did nothing.

Again, maybe just bad luck, but I will never buy another Phillips TV.


----------



## Cholly

Philips (and their other brand, Magnavox) has pulled out of the TV receiver business. Their sets were manufactured by Funai in recent years. Funai also manufactures Sylvania and Emerson.

JVC is not a major player in TV's these days. If you're looking for price, Vizio or Insignia (Best Buy) are the most likely choices. If you're a Costco member, whatever TV you buy automatically has its warranty doubled.


----------



## la24philly

alot of companies start having black friday type deals leading to the actual black friday.

one benefit that some northeast states are there are 2 states that have no sales tax

DE and NH as a added bonus.

HHGregg, had a samsung 32 1080p on sale for 300 when they opened up service in the Philly Market.

but costco with the double warranty sounds good


----------



## Rich

Cholly said:


> Philips (and their other brand, Magnavox) has pulled out of the TV receiver business. Their sets were manufactured by Funai in recent years. Funai also manufactures Sylvania and Emerson.
> 
> JVC is not a major player in TV's these days. If you're looking for price, Vizio or Insignia (Best Buy) are the most likely choices. If you're a Costco member, whatever TV you buy automatically has its warranty doubled.


Costco makes that seem like a special thing, but using an Amex card in any store doubles the warranty. Good thing about Costco is they handle the warranty and you don't have to go thru any hassles with Amex. I've done it thru Amex a couple times and it is just a bit of a hassle. My Platinum Capitol One card does the same thing. The other really good thing about Costco is the 90 day return policy. Just keep an eye out for "funny" model numbers at Costco and Sam's Club. They do have TVs made just for them and they usually don't have all the features the "normal" models do.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I've been very pleased with the latest generation Samsungs.


----------



## Rich

Mark Holtz said:


> Anyone know the quality of Phillips or JVC?


I would not own a Phillips. I tried a 50" plasma and it was terrible.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I had a 2006 model Philips and it was quite good. However, in the intervening years the Philips name has been licensed out to TPV of Hong Kong. I wouldn't buy one today.


----------



## la24philly

I've always had sony but did get 1 samsung last year which is nice.


----------



## Laxguy

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've been very pleased with the latest generation Samsungs.


+2. 

In that I now have two Sammy TVs and two monitors and a BRD player. Was a Sony household until two years ago: Long Live Technology Improvements!

In particular, I have a 32" LCD in my BR.


----------



## Rich

Laxguy said:


> +2.
> 
> In that I now have two Sammy TVs and two monitors and a BRD player. Was a Sony household until two years ago: Long Live Technology Improvements!
> 
> In particular, I have a 32" LCD in my BR.


The Sammy TVs and BD players got good ratings in the latest Consumer Reports. Glad someone is paying attention to just how good the Sammy BD players are. Sammy's were on top, followed by Panny and LG. LG scored the highest for 3D BD players. The Sammy BD-6700 was topped by three LGs and the OPPO BDP-93. The OPPO topped it by one point and $230 ($292 less on Amazon). Further down the list, was the Sammy BD 5500 at three points lower than the OPPO and $350 less, $400 real world. At the bottom was the Panny BDT310.

Rich


----------



## Mark Holtz

Just as an update.... Here is what I'm looking for:

Must Have
1080p
Multiple HDMI inputs(BluRay, DirecTV receiver)
~32 inch size (yes, it's a small bedroom, no, a 37 will NOT fit)
Some models that I am looking at (and feel free to suggest, links are to the manuals):
JVC JLC32BC3000 32-Inches 1080p LCD TV
LG 32LK450 32-Inch 1080p 60Hz LCD HDTV
Panasonic VIERA TC-L32U3 32-Inch 1080p LCD HDTV
Panasonic VIERA TC-L32E3 32-Inch 1080p LED HDTV
Samsung LN32D550 32-Inch 1080p 60Hz LCD HDTV
Brands I'm avoiding (but feel free to correct me):
Phillips
Sony
Vizio - Out of warranty concerns
I'm looking at $400 or less. This is a "bedroom"/"office" TV, so I can skimp on some features such as 120Hz, Internet connectivity, and such. I can always hook up my computer. 

The last TV purchased was a Samsung 120Hz 42" TV for my mother's bedroom. She _loves_ it.


----------



## gilviv

I have 2 32LGs (32LK330LCD/60hz) in the bedrooms and they look great. All the inputs you need and great price too! The 42LG (family room) is full LED/240hz and we're really happy with LGs' quality and performance.


----------



## Cholly

Mark Holtz said:


> Brands I'm avoiding (but feel free to correct me):
> Phillips
> Sony
> Vizio - Out of warranty concerns


Mark: I wouldn't avoid Vizio. If you're really concerned about "out of warranty" problems, you could buy the TV at Costco (automatic one year extension to warranty) or buy a Square Trade warranty, and still stay under $400. 
Examples: Vizio 32" 1080p Edge lit LED at Costco for $399 -- http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc..._Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&topnav=


----------



## John Williams

Wow, so many Vizio fan boys on these forums. Why! I would rather saw off my left arm than buy a Vizio POS or sell one to a customer - and it has nothing to due with concerns for warranty.
Even thou I know most people have no idea about picture quality, Joe 6 pack just can't grasp that concept of accurate picture reproduction; it would seem to be a no brainer to get something better for just a few dollars more. I guess it's becoming like the BOSE fanatics - poor helpless souls.

Anyway, to the original poster: Of the ones you linked to, I would personally choose the LG. I have installed 3 of the 32LK450's in the last month and they are great. 
Samsung would be the next recommendation (performance wise) but I would be concerned about long term reliability - I've seen so many Samsung's fail just outside of warranty.


----------



## Laxguy

John Williams said:


> Wow, so many Vizio fan boys on these forums. Why! I would rather saw off my left arm than buy a Vizio POS or sell one to a customer - and it has nothing to due with concerns for warranty.
> << Snipped bits out >>
> Samsung would be the next recommendation (performance wise) but I would be concerned about long term reliability - I've seen so many Samsung's fail just outside of warranty.


What sort of numbers would those be? I.e., how many failures out of how many sets?

Please don't slam products, shows or the folks who have different experiences, taste or druthers than yourself. Makes this forum a lot more civil.


----------



## John Williams

On the Samsungs, I saw an unusually high failure rate of about a 20% with the ones I sold. Usually was the power supply (sometimes video board) and happen usually between 1-2 years after purchase. Sample size was about 30 units over a 4 year period. 
Now I know other dealers that claim to sell over a hundered a year with only 1-2 bad ones. I don't know how far after the sale they track however.
So on Samsung YMMV, all I do know it they do seem to have a bit higher fail rate than other brands in the long run. Samsung can have great picture quality once adjusted, just hope you get one that lasts.

On the Vizio:
When you talk about a video device, you can measure every aspect of what the video display is reproducing and compare it to standards. When a video display can't reproduce a single color correctly, can't track low to high correctly (gamma), etc... that's a POS display.
I would argue taste in a good display would be choosing one over the other because it had better black level, or it reproduced colors more accurately, or maybe the scaler did a better job at de-interlacing, etc... No display is perfect so the compromise one makes in a 'good' display is a matter of taste and preference. When a display can't do any of that right and just looks plain crappy; that is someone choosing a TV that just doesn't care or is clueless on what to look for. And there are industry survey's (as well as personal expereince) that this fits the majority of shoppers.

This isn't to say someone should always buy the high-end models. I don't like golf and if I had to buy some golf clubs, some from Target for $149 would be all I would spend. I can imagine the look I would get playing against someone else using $10K titanium clubs however. Now if I actually wanted to get into it, I'm sure I would look into something better than those Jr. clubs
TV's are no different than cars, appliances, golf clubs, or anything else in life. If you just want something to have a picture on it and care about nothing else - buy the cheapest. If you want something that can actually produce an accurate picture on it and have features that will be useful, better do your homework or find someone that knows about the stuff.


----------



## Cholly

John Williams said:


> On the Vizio:
> When you talk about a video device, you can measure every aspect of what the video display is reproducing and compare it to standards. When a video display can't reproduce a single color correctly, can't track low to high correctly (gamma), etc... that's a POS display.
> I would argue taste in a good display would be choosing one over the other because it had better black level, or it reproduced colors more accurately, or maybe the scaler did a better job at de-interlacing, etc... No display is perfect so the compromise one makes in a 'good' display is a matter of taste and preference. When a display can't do any of that right and just looks plain crappy; that is someone choosing a TV that just doesn't care or is clueless on what to look for. And there are industry survey's (as well as personal expereince) that this fits the majority of shoppers.


John: We're not all Vizio fanboys. If you read the discussions in this thread, no one is sayind "buy Vizio, because it's the best", rather, "consider Vizio because it's a fairly decent TV at a good price". 
I see by your posts that you appear to be a dealer. Fair enough, but I'd wager you do not sell Vizio products. In fact I'm not aware of any independent dealers who do. That being said, I wonder what qualifies you to critique Vizio TV's. The quote above says nothing specific about Vizio TV quality. If you were to look at reviews by CNET and Consumer Reports, you would see that Vizio TV's generally perform well. Granted, for many models, CNET says there are better choices, and they have not reviewed any 32 inch models. Consumer Reports finds both HD and SD picture quality of Vizio LCD's to be excellent. They do score the sound quality of Vizio 32 inch models as "fair". 
Please note that I'm not talking about user reviews. They are highly subjective and vary all over the lot. Note also, that the thread is asking about a "32 inch 1080p TV" to be used in a bedroom. The OP goes further to state that he has a price limit of $400. I think most of us will agree that 1080p in a 32 inch T V is overkill. However, that's what the OP is looking for. Given his want list, the 32 inch Vizio's merit consideration.

I, too, like LG. I'm not all that fond of Sony despite the fact that I have two Sony TV's. And, yes, I do have a 37 inch Vizio 720p receiver in my bedroom. It performs well, with good PQ in both HD and SD. Blu-ray and HDDVD movies look very good if you don't use the vivid video setting.


----------



## John Williams

Cholly said:


> .... I wonder what qualifies you to critique Vizio TV's. The quote above says nothing specific about Vizio TV quality. If you were to look at reviews by CNET and Consumer Reports, you would see that Vizio TV's generally perform well. Granted, for many models, CNET says there are better choices, and they have not reviewed any 32 inch models. Consumer Reports finds both HD and SD picture quality of Vizio LCD's to be excellent. They do score the sound quality of Vizio 32 inch models as "fair".
> ....


I've been an ISF video calibrator for over 12 years, father was a TV repairman, and for over 19 years now I've worked in designing, installing, and calibrating audio/video systems (90% residential/10% commercial).
But I do understand the skepticism, as we all know the internet is loaded with self proclaimed experts. Plus I'm sure we all ran into the person that has been doing something for 20+ years and still doesn't know what they're doing.

As far as reviewers go....
I used to subscribe to Consumer Reports some 15+ years ago. It didn't take long to see that publication is full of it. I still remember the 1st thing that set me off with them - it was a glowing review of an RCA projection TV (can't remember the model now). Everyone in the industry knew it was the biggest POS ever made but here it was in Consumer Reports getting the highest praise. After seeing several more issues like that I came to the conclusion that either a) the people at Consumer Reports are complete idiots. Or b) they lie thru their teeth about getting nice kickbacks from the manufactures.
As far as other "so called" reviewers on the net...whatever... I only look for certain names and/or trusted colleges in the industry for reviews on things I haven't seen for myself yet.

Getting back to brands:
At one time the Vizio brand was much cheaper than the next thing up. This made it attractive for the people buying a TV that just wanted a picture and didn't care how it looked (or didn't know any better about picture quality). Now the difference in price from the crappy TV's and the good ones is minimum. There really isn't much excuse these days for not paying just a few bucks more and getting something decent. 
A Vizio, Emerson, Apex, Insignia, Westinghouse, Coby, Broksonic, Dynex, (insert another POS name here - there are plenty more) usually don't have discrete codes for control systems, the picture quality sucks, and many times have reliability issues.


----------



## Cholly

John Williams said:


> I've been an ISF video calibrator for over 12 years, father was a TV repairman, and for over 19 years now I've worked in designing, installing, and calibrating audio/video systems (90% residential/10% commercial).
> But I do understand the skepticism, as we all know the internet is loaded with self proclaimed experts. Plus I'm sure we all ran into the person that has been doing something for 20+ years and still doesn't know what they're doing.
> 
> Getting back to brands:
> At one time the Vizio brand was much cheaper than the next thing up. This made it attractive for the people buying a TV that just wanted a picture and didn't care how it looked (or didn't know any better about picture quality). Now the difference in price from the crappy TV's and the good ones is minimum. There really isn't much excuse these days for not paying just a few bucks more and getting something decent.
> A Vizio, Emerson, Apex, Insignia, Westinghouse, Coby, Broksonic, Dynex, (insert another POS name here - there are plenty more) usually don't have discrete codes for control systems, the picture quality sucks, and many times have reliability issues.


Thanks for your update re: qualifications and experience. It would have been helpful to have known that from the beginning :grin: -- I mostly agree with what you've said. However, as a casual observer, I'm not inclined to lump Vizio with the other brands you've mentioned. Granted, Vizio's early models left a great deal to be decided, but to my old eyes, their sets of today are greatly improved. Of course, it's nearly impossible in a showroom environment to discern differences in picture quality with brightly lit rooms and TV's set to "vivid" mode, with backlight turned up all the way. 
Going to manufacturers' web sites for information is equally unrewarding. That's why folks rely on sources like Consumer Reports, Sound & Vision and CNET for information.

Your comment about Consumer Reports' review of an RCA projection TV interested me. At that time, I was working in retail electronics and recall that the RCA's weren't too impressive in my opinion either (RCA at the time was the mid priced line brand from GE, their top line being Proscan and their economy line being GE.).


----------



## John Williams

Funny stories:
Many years ago, I calibrated my friends 32" CRT TV after bugging him for weeks. It looked pretty good after I was done and a good bit of improvement over what it was before. After I was done, he looked at it and said he didn't really notice much of a difference; his daughter walked in just a minute later and commented how it looked so much better.
Once had a paying customer I calibrated their 51" Sony RPTV. Spent a lot of time dialing it in perfect - blackout lining, screen protector removal, lens stripping, etc... Looked real good after I was done. He said he really didn't notice any improvement.
These are just some examples of how some people don't realize picture quality. Don't know if it's from vision issues or maybe attention spans... I don't know. But it does go to show how for some people it just isn't worth them worring about picture quality.

The funniest one I ever came across (or saddest depending on how you look at it) was a guy I mounted his Sony XBR above his fireplace. He had his TV in 'Vivid' mode. After I was done, I went into the menu a tried explaining picture quality to him, taking the time to show him on the TV everything that was wrong and how a few settings & adjustments could improve things so much. After 15 minutes he still insisted on 'Vivid' mode is what he wanted - it looked best to 'him'. The catcher... he was an eye doctor :eek2:


----------



## Cholly

This is a bit of topic, but in view of John's posts regarding ISF calibration, I offer the following:
While it might be best to have one's TV calibrated by an ISF certified calibrator, there are many calibration disks available in the marketplace. I've had Avia for several years and I confess I haven't used it of late - definitely not on my 37" Vizio 720p, and probably not on my 55" Sony RPTV. 
That being said, I've done a bit of investigation on what's available in the DIY marketplace and was surprised to learn that the most recommended product is from Disney! Disney WOW: World of Wonder [Blu-ray] gets lots of raves, far more than Avia II or DVE, and more than Spears & Munsil as well. It's available from Amazon for $25.99. The Imaging Science Foundation offers a HDTV Calibration Wizard DVD for $29.95 - www.imagingscience.com -- you can also find a listing of ISF certified technicians there. Click on the Dealers tab.


----------



## Mark Holtz

So, my mom and I talked about the television. I advised here that I was just waiting for the prices to drop. I even suggested that we hold off until January because, if I recall correctly, thats when the new models start coming out and the older models get cut. Also, I believe that there are deals pre-Super Bowl. Am I correct, or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## dualsub2006

"John Williams" said:


> Anyway, to the original poster: Of the ones you linked to, I would personally choose the LG.


I found this funny. An expert (and I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt and assuming that you are indeed an expert) recommending LG. It isn't that you're wrong, I just know a little history, that's all.

Right up until the early 2000's LG products were simply labeled as Goldstar and were the crappiest crap in the crap pile. Even the electronics department at Kmart was ashamed to have their crappy crap on the shelf. Now, just a few years later the experts are recommending their stuff.

I don't have 20 years in the TV calibrating business, but I do have 23 years in the photography industry. I've calibrated printers, monitors and cameras for a very, very long time. I'm gonna tell you that you are thumping your chest a little too hard here.

Am I saying that Vizio is the best? Nope. I'm not. In fact, Vizio TV's from 3 years ago pretty much line up with your description. The stuff that they put out today and over the last 2 years is vastly improved.

I'll allow that I don't place the same level of importance on the accuracy of my TV that I do my images, but Vizio has had their LG transformation. They just didn't change their name to dupe people and to distance themselves from their past.

And knowing the history of it all, Vizio has a lot less history to be ashamed of than LG.


----------



## Rich

dualsub2006 said:


> I found this funny. An expert (and I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt and assuming that you are indeed an expert) recommending LG. It isn't that you're wrong, I just know a little history, that's all.
> 
> Right up until the early 2000's LG products were simply labeled as Goldstar and were the crappiest crap in the crap pile. Even the electronics department at Kmart was ashamed to have their crappy crap on the shelf. Now, just a few years later the experts are recommending their stuff.
> 
> I don't have 20 years in the TV calibrating business, but I do have 23 years in the photography industry. I've calibrated printers, monitors and cameras for a very, very long time. I'm gonna tell you that you are thumping your chest a little too hard here.
> 
> Am I saying that Vizio is the best? Nope. I'm not. In fact, Vizio TV's from 3 years ago pretty much line up with your description. The stuff that they put out today and over the last 2 years is vastly improved.
> 
> I'll allow that I don't place the same level of importance on the accuracy of my TV that I do my images, but Vizio has had their LG transformation. They just didn't change their name to dupe people and to distance themselves from their past.
> 
> And knowing the history of it all, Vizio has a lot less history to be ashamed of than LG.


If my memory serves me correctly, LG is an acronym for "Lucky Goldstar". I think they were originally made in China (the Goldstars, I mean) and then merged with another company and now produce them in South Korea.

Never having had one, I can't really comment on how well they work.

Rich


----------



## Rich

John Williams said:


> Funny stories:
> Many years ago, I calibrated my friends 32" CRT TV after bugging him for weeks. It looked pretty good after I was done and a good bit of improvement over what it was before. After I was done, he looked at it and said he didn't really notice much of a difference; his daughter walked in just a minute later and commented how it looked so much better.
> Once had a paying customer I calibrated their 51" Sony RPTV. Spent a lot of time dialing it in perfect - blackout lining, screen protector removal, lens stripping, etc... Looked real good after I was done. He said he really didn't notice any improvement.
> These are just some examples of how some people don't realize picture quality. Don't know if it's from vision issues or maybe attention spans... I don't know. But it does go to show how for some people it just isn't worth them worring about picture quality.
> 
> The funniest one I ever came across (or saddest depending on how you look at it) was a guy I mounted his Sony XBR above his fireplace. He had his TV in 'Vivid' mode. After I was done, I went into the menu a tried explaining picture quality to him, taking the time to show him on the TV everything that was wrong and how a few settings & adjustments could improve things so much. After 15 minutes he still insisted on 'Vivid' mode is what he wanted - it looked best to 'him'. The catcher... he was an eye doctor :eek2:


So, how do you feel about the Panny plasmas? Five of my seven Panny plasmas are 720p sets and I've never had to change the factory settings on them, just got a great picture out of the box. My 50" Panny 1080p set just needed some minor adjustments to the settings and my 42" 1080p that I bought last year was the first one that I really had to make extensive changes to the settings to get a satisfactory picture. I did try some calibration discs and wasn't satisfied with the results on either of my 1080p sets.

Rich


----------



## SayWhat?

Mark Holtz said:


> Am I correct, or am I barking up the wrong tree?


VIZIO XVT323SV 32-Inch Full HD 1080p LED LCD HDTV with VIA Internet Application, Black 
$449 at Amazon, Free Shipping.


----------



## dualsub2006

"rich584" said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, LG is an acronym for "Lucky Goldstar". I think they were originally made in China (the Goldstars, I mean) and then merged with another company and now produce them in South Korea.
> 
> Never having had one, I can't really comment on how well they work.


I had a 32" LG and Vizio side-by-side for week. I took the LG back. It was more than $100 higher than the Vizio that I kept and there were no differences in picture quality.

My son's 42" Sony side-by-side with my 42" Vizio almost made him return his Sony. There was more than $500 difference and he didn't feel it was that much better. He kept the Sony.

I just love reading things from people that sell one brand ripping another. It's like listening to a car salesman. The best brand, in their opinion, will always be the one that they sell.

I'm not saying that Vizio is the best TV, but I laugh out loud when people call them junk. I'm thrilled with the Vizio TV's that I have. Buying Sony or LG would have cost a lot more money for only marginal improvements.


----------



## Kevin F

I have a 32" Vizio 3DTV and it has great picture quality. I also have a PS3 on it for 3D gaming. Not disappointed with it and for only $500 at the time at Walmart, it was a steal of a deal. I'm sure you can find it for less now.

Kevin


----------



## Drucifer

dualsub2006 said:


> Well, two things here. First, unless you are putting this tv in a small bedroom you might want to look at 37" models. I *have two 32" models and they are really kind of small.* They are in bedrooms so it's not that big of a deal. If one were in my living room it would be too small.
> 
> Second, I bought my first Vizio (32") because it was cheap and I wasn't sure I would like it. I've bought 4 more Vizios since. I love them all. The picture quality of my 47" Vizio was every bit as good as my son's 47" Sony something or other when we set them up side by side before he moved out. I'll always look first to Vizio.
> 
> I've only seen 2 HDMI inputs on 32" tv models that I've looked at. 3 on 37", 4 on 47". That's mostly what I have found. If I ever need more than 2 on a 32" model I'd get that Monster Cable HDMI Switcher which would take me to 4 available and is controllable with my Harmony remote.


Ten years ago, that size was consider huge.


----------



## Drucifer

Mark Holtz said:


> So, my mom and I talked about the television. I advised here that I was just waiting for the prices to drop. I even suggested that we hold off until January because, if I recall correctly, thats when the new models start coming out and the older models get cut. Also, *I believe that there are deals pre-Super Bowl*. Am I correct, or am I barking up the wrong tree?


The best deals are *now* as dealers try to clear their stock.


----------



## Sixto

Interesting thread.

I've been slowly transitioning every TV in the home to HD. 8 locations. Started with plasma many years ago, then LCD, now LED.

Each time I purchase another (recently only LED), the new TV pushes an older TV elsewhere in the house, with the older TV (SD) going in the garbage or HD to a friend/family member.

Have had Panasonic plasmas, Sharp LCDs, Samsung LCDs and LEDs, Sony LED, and a small Coby LED.

I'd say that the Samsung LED 1080p 120Hz is the best set that I have.

One other thing that I've leaned ... it's never too big, unless there's a real space problem (such as a cabinet). There have been several times when I thought that a bigger set was impossible, and every time I surprised myself, and it was fine, unless there's a cabinet size issue.


----------



## dualsub2006

"Sixto" said:


> I'd say that the Samsung LED 1080p 120Hz is the best set that I have.


I'm replacing my 42" with a 47" and I'm looking at a Samsung.

Down to that, a Sony and of course, a Vizio.


----------



## Mark Holtz

The order was placed today for a LG 32LK450 for $299 + Free shipping + Tax + Electronic Waste Recycling Fee = $328.68. I should get it next week. 

I am now socking away money to replace the third and final TV downstairs for Christmas. I'm considering a 46" 120Hz model there. Only 10 more months to go.


----------



## spartanstew

Decent deal Mark.

I happened to luck out on a deal at Best Buy today and bought TWO LG42LK450's for $189 each + tax ($409 total for the two TV's).

I've got a third one that I purchased via ship to store, but have a feeling that one might get cancelled. Either way, it's my biggest deal in years of deal shopping.


----------



## Mark Holtz

According to UPS, the television should arrive tomorrow. The indoor antenna, HDMI cables, and the monitor cable arrived from Monoprice yesterday.


----------



## Mark Holtz

For those of you wondering what the corner looks like where I am going to put the television, here it is. The old television was already pulled out, so I stuck a box of _24_ just to provide scale. As you can see, my home computer is right nearby, so 32" fits nicely, while a 37" won't fit at all.


----------



## Mark Holtz

The TV arrived today, and I've been playing around with it. One nice feature is that I can plug a USB drive in the side and view videos off that. As you guys can see, 32" is really pushing it.


----------



## Laxguy

Nice!

Enjoy!


----------



## SayWhat?

Have you considered an articulating wall mount? You could mount to that side wall, lose the TV base stand, gain some of the shelf space back. Use the shelf behind the TV for lesser used items and just swing the TV out of the way (towards the monitor) to get to them.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082806&p_id=6198&seq=1&format=2

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082806&p_id=4562&seq=1&format=2

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082806&p_id=8586&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Mark Holtz

Not at this time. What I want to do in a few months is to get a new outdoor antenna remounted and a line run to two locations. I am saving up to replace a third television at the end of 2012. Still no plans (yet!) to get a DVR, and I really do want a DirecTiVo.


----------

